# 1998 honda civic lx no spark



## RANGER28 (Oct 4, 2010)

I installed new plugs, checked and cleaned distributor cap, and rotor, replaced icm, checked ohms on coil ,has the right ohms .checked continuity on distributor, appears to be good. Checked power to ignition coil and i have 12 volts.checked crankshaft position sensor, has correct ohms , i still have no fire at all to plugs.what else could i check? Please help


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hook up a test light to the negative side of the coil, crank the engine and see if the test light flashes. If it doesn't flash the primary side of the coil is not triggering. There are 2 parts to testing the crank sensor, 1) Ohms test ( which you did) 2) cranking test, which you didn't do. Disconnect the crank sensor molex connector, hook up your meter to the sensor connector pins on the sensor still bolted on the car ( not the plug to the computer) set your meter to AC volts. Have an assistant crank the engine, the readings on your meter should be in the vicinity of 0.2-2.0 V/AC (check your spec sheet). If you don't get those readings replace the sensor.



post back your findings.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you check the leads for continuity, particularly the king lead?


----------



## DOC Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

We have the same problem with our Civic. We have replaced the ICM, still no spark. the Haynes manual does not mention a crank censor only a crankshaft position censor. Is this the same? If not where is it ?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That should be it. NAPA also lists the part as Crankshaft Sensor.....not Crankshaft Position Sensor. Still the same part......different terminology.


----------

